# Where To Find God?



## vsgrewal48895 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Dear Members,*

*I am making a plea to all, please do not bend, twist, go off the track or on the slippery slope but stay on the thread as in the past members usually go off it.*​
*Where to find God?*​ 
Humans have debated since creation, about spirituality and have questioned how to find God and communicate with It? 

Guru Nanak in the mode of Raag Parbhati answers the question firstly putting all the responsibility on duality and finally on Akal Purkh Itself. It could only be achieved through devotional love and Its fear (Accepting Its Will in present) as delineated in the “Sabd Guru” by contemplation, deliberation, and reflection on the message in daily life to swim across the worldly ocean;

ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਬਉਰੀ ਮਨੁ ਬਉਰਾਇਆ॥ਝੂਠੈ ਲਾਲਚਿ ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥ ਲਪਟਿ ਰਹੀ ਫੁਨਿ ਬੰਧੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਰਾਖੇ ਨਾਮੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਆ ॥ ਨਾ ਮਨੁ ਮਰੈ ਨ ਮਾਇਆ ਮਰੈ ॥ ਜਿਨਿ ਕਿਛੁ ਕੀਆ ਸੋਈ ਜਾਣੈ ਸਬਦੁ ਵੀਚਾਰਿ ਭਉ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਤਰੈ ॥

_Ḏubiḏẖā ba▫urī man ba▫urā▫i▫ā. Jẖūṯẖai lālacẖ janam gavā▫i▫ā. Lapat rahī fun banḏẖ na pā▫i▫ā. Saṯgur rākẖe nām driṛ▫ā▫i▫ā. Nā man marai na mā▫i▫ā marai.Jin Kich Kee-aa Soyee Jaanai Sabad Veechar Bhau Sagar Tarai._

The insanity of duality has driven the mind insane. In false greed, life is wasting away. Duality clings to the mind; it cannot be restrained. The True Guru saves us, by implanting Akal Purkh’s Naam within. Without subduing the mind, Maya cannot be subdued. The One who created all this understands Itself. Contemplating the Word of the Sabd, one is carried across the terrifying world-ocean.-----Guru Nanak, Raag Parbhatee Bibhas, AGGS, Page, 1342-3

ਇਸੁ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਕਰਣੀ ਹੈ ਸਾਰੁ॥ਬਿਨੁ ਸਬਦੈ ਹੋਰੁ ਮੋਹੁ ਗੁਬਾਰੁ ॥ਸਬਦੇ ਨਾਮੁ ਰਖੈ ਉਰਿ ਧਾਰਿ ॥ਸਬਦੇ ਗਤਿ ਮਤਿ ਮੋਖ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥

_Iss Jug Meh Sabad Karnee Hai Saar, Bin Sabadai Hoar Moh Gubaar, “Sabadai Naam Rahai Ourdhaar, Sabdai Gat Mit Mokh Duaar._

In this world, the practice of the Sabd is the most excellent occupation. Without the Sabd, everything else is the darkness of emotional attachment. Through the Sabd, the Naam is enshrined within the heart. Through the Sabd, one obtains clear understanding and the door of salvation. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Parbhatee Bibhas, AGGS, Page, 1342-10

Guru Arjan confirms it by stressing that all the above has to be accomplished through one’s life from beginning, mid, and till end in the mode of Gauri and Gujri;

ਆਦਿ ਮਧਿ ਜੋ ਅੰਤਿ ਨਿਬਾਹੈ ॥ਸੋ ਸਾਜਨੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨੁ ਚਾਹੈ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਸਦਾ ਸੰਗਿ ਚਾਲੈ ॥ ਦਇਆਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਪੂਰਨ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲੈ ॥ ਬਿਨਸਤ ਨਾਹੀ ਛੋਡਿ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਜਹ ਪੇਖਾ ਤਹ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ ਸੁੰਦਰੁ ਸੁਘੜੁ ਚਤੁਰੁ ਜੀਅ ਦਾਤਾ ॥ ਭਾਈ ਪੂਤੁ ਪਿਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਮਾਤਾ ॥ ਜੀਵਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਅਧਾਰ ਮੇਰੀ ਰਾਸਿ ॥ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਲਾਈ ਕਰਿ ਰਿਦੈ ਨਿਵਾਸਿ ॥ ਮਾਇਆ ਸਿਲਕ ਕਾਟੀ ਗੋਪਾਲਿ ॥ ਕਰਿ ਅਪੁਨਾ ਲੀਨੋ ਨਦਰਿ ਨਿਹਾਲਿ ॥ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਕਾਟੇ ਸਭਿ ਰੋਗ ॥ ਚਰਣ ਧਿਆਨ ਸਰਬ ਸੁਖ ਭੋਗ ॥ ਪੂਰਨ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਵਤਨੁ ਨਿਤ ਬਾਲਾ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਸੰਗਿ ਰਖਵਾਲਾ ॥ ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਪਦੁ ਚੀਨ ॥ ਸਰਬਸੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਭਗਤ ਕਉ ਦੀਨ ॥

_Aad MaDh Jo Ant Nibaahai, So Saajan Mayraa Man Chaahai. Har kī parīṯ saḏā sang cẖālai. Ḏa▫i▫āl purakẖ pūran paraṯipālai. Binsaṯ nāhī cẖẖod na jā▫e. Jah pekẖā ṯah rahi▫ā samā▫e. Sunḏar sugẖaṛ cẖaṯur jī▫a ḏāṯā. Bẖā▫ī pūṯ piṯā parabẖ māṯā. Jīvan parān aḏẖār merī rās. Parīṯ lā▫ī kar riḏai nivās. Mā▫i▫ā silak kātī gopāl. Kar apunā līno naḏar nihāl. Simar simar kāte sabẖ rog. Cẖaraṇ ḏẖi▫ān sarab sukẖ bẖog. Pūran purakẖ navṯan niṯ bālā. Har anṯar bāhar sang rakẖvālā. Kaho Nānak har har paḏ cẖīn. Sarbas nām bẖagaṯ ka▫o ḏīn._

My mind longs for that Friend, who shall stand by me in the beginning, in the middle and in the end. Akal Purkh's Love goes with us forever. The Perfect and Merciful God cherishes all. It shall never perish, and shall never abandon me. Wherever I look, there I see It pervading and permeating. It is Beautiful, All-knowing, the most Clever, and the Giver of life. God is my Brother, Son, Father and Mother. It is the Support of the breath of life; and is my Wealth. Abiding within my heart, It inspires me to enshrine Its love. The God of the World has cut away the noose of Maya. It has made me Its own, blessing me with Its Glance of Grace. Remembering, remembering It in meditation, all diseases are healed. Meditating on Its Feet, all comforts are enjoyed. The Perfect Primal God is Ever-fresh and Ever-young, and is with me, inwardly and outwardly, as my Protector. Says Nanak, that devotee who realizes the state of the Eternal Akal Purkh is blessed with the treasure of the Naam. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 240-10

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਭੇਟਿਐ ਪੂਰੀ ਹੋਵੈ ਜੁਗਤਿ ॥ਹਸੰਦਿਆ ਖੇਲੰਦਿਆ ਪੈਨੰਦਿਆ ਖਾਵੰਦਿਆ ਵਿਚੇ ਹੋਵੈ ਮੁਕਤਿ ॥

_Nanak Satgur Bhatai Poori Hovai Jugat, Hasandeyaa, Khelandiaa, Penandiaa,Vichay Hovai Mukat._

O Nanak, meeting the True Guru (Sabd Guru), one comes to know the Perfect Way. While laughing, playing, dressing and eating, he is liberated.-----Guru Arjan, Raag Gujri, AGGS, Page, 522-10

Bhagat Kabir ponders on it in Raag Parbhati; 

ਅਲਹੁ ਏਕੁ ਮਸੀਤਿ ਬਸਤੁ ਹੈ ਅਵਰੁ ਮੁਲਖੁ ਕਿਸੁ ਕੇਰਾ ॥ਹਿੰਦੂ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਨਾਮ ਨਿਵਾਸੀ ਦੁਹ ਮਹਿ ਤਤੁ ਨ ਹੇਰਾ ॥ ਅਲਹ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਵਉ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਈ ॥ ਤੂ ਕਰਿ ਮਿਹਰਾਮਤਿ ਸਾਈ ॥ ਦਖਨ ਦੇਸਿ ਹਰੀ ਕਾ ਬਾਸਾ ਪਛਿਮਿ ਅਲਹ ਮੁਕਾਮਾ ॥ਦਿਲ ਮਹਿ ਖੋਜਿ ਦਿਲੈ ਦਿਲਿ ਖੋਜਹੁ ਏਹੀ ਠਉਰ ਮੁਕਾਮਾ ॥ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਨ ਗਿਆਸ ਕਰਹਿ ਚਉਬੀਸਾ ਕਾਜੀ ਮਹ ਰਮਜਾਨਾ ॥ਗਿਆਰਹ ਮਾਸ ਪਾਸ ਕੈ ਰਾਖੇ ਏਕੈ ਮਾਹਿ ਨਿਧਾਨਾ ॥ ਕਹਾ ਉਡੀਸੇ ਮਜਨੁ ਕੀਆ ਕਿਆ ਮਸੀਤਿ ਸਿਰੁ ਨਾਂਏਂ ॥ਦਿਲ ਮਹਿ ਕਪਟੁ ਨਿਵਾਜ ਗੁਜਾਰੈ ਕਿਆ ਹਜ ਕਾਬੈ ਜਾਂਏਂ ॥ ਏਤੇ ਅਉਰਤ ਮਰਦਾ ਸਾਜੇ ਏ ਸਭ ਰੂਪ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰੇ ॥ਕਬੀਰੁ ਪੂੰਗਰਾ ਰਾਮ ਅਲਹ ਕਾ ਸਭ ਗੁਰ ਪੀਰ ਹਮਾਰੇ|| ਕਹਤੁ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਸੁਨਹੁ ਨਰ ਨਰਵੈ ਪਰਹੁ ਏਕ ਕੀ ਸਰਨਾ ॥ਕੇਵਲ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਹੁ ਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਨੀ ਤਬ ਹੀ ਨਿਹਚੈ ਤਰਨਾ ॥

_Alhu Ayk Maseet Basat Hai Avar Mulakh Kis Kayraa, Hindoo Moorat Naam Nivaasee Duh Meh Tat Na Hayraa. Alah Raam Jeeva-o Tayray Naa-ee, Too Kar Mihraamat Saa-ee. Dakhan Days Haree Kaa Baasaa Pachhim Alah Mukaamaa, Dil Meh Khoj Dilai Dil Khojahu Ayhee Tha-ur Mukaamaa. Barahman Gi-aas Karahi Cha-ubeesaa Kaajee Mah Ramjaanaa, Gi-aareh Maas Paas Kai Raakhay Aikai Maahi NiDhaanaa. Kahaa Udeesay Majan Kee-aa Ki-aa Maseet Sir NaaN-ayN, Dil Meh Kapat Nivaaj Gujaarai Ki-Aa Haj Kaabai JaaN-ayN. Aytay A-urat Mardaa Saajay Ay Sabh Roop TumHaaray, Kabir Poongraa Raam Alah Kaa Sabh Gur Peer Hamaaray. Kahat Kabir Sunhu Nar Narvai Parahu Ayk Kee Sarnaa, Kayval Naam Japahu Ray Paraanee Tab Hee Nihchai Tarnaa._

If the God Allah lives only in the mosque, then to whom does the rest of the world belong? According to the Hindus, the It's Name abides in the idol, but there is no truth in either of these claims. O Allah, O Ram, I live by Your Name. Please show mercy to me, O Master.The God of the Hindus lives in the southern lands, and the God of the Muslims lives in the west. So search in your heart - look deep into your heart of hearts; this is the home and the place where God lives. The Brahmins observe twenty-four fasts during the year, and the Muslims fast during the month of Ramadan. The Muslims set aside eleven months, and claim that the treasure is only in the one month. What is the use of bathing at Orissa? Why do the Muslims bow their heads in the mosque? If someone has deception in his heart, what good is it for him to utter prayers? And what good is it for him to go on pilgrimage to Mecca? You fashioned all these men and women, O God, all these are Your Forms. Kabir is the child of God/Allah/Ram. All the Gurus and prophets are mine.

Says Kabir, listen, O men and women: seek the Sanctuary of the One. Chant the Naam, ts Name, O mortals, and you shall surely be carried across.-----Kabir, Raag Parbhati, AGGS, Page, 1349

*Conclusion;*

Akal Purkh could only be found in individual’s Self veiled by lower instincts of ਹਉਮੈ, being metaphysical, invisible, incomprehensible, and unfathomable spirit, It does not live in religious symbols, or garb or any kind of rituals but in Self reached through Its 
Devotional love. Guru Gobind Singh ponders in Akal Ustit and Bachitar Natak;

ਕਹਾ ਭਯੋ ਦੋਊ ਲੋਚਨ ਮੂੰਦਕੈ ਬੈਠਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਬਕ ਧਯਾਨ ਲਗਾਇਓ ॥ ਬਾਸੁ ਕੀਓ ਬਿਖਿਆਨ ਸੋ ਬੈਠ ਕੈ ਐਸੇ ਹੀ ਐਸ ਸੁ ਬੈਸ ਬਤਾਇਓ ॥ ਸਾਚੁ ਕਹੌ ਸੁਨ ਲੇਹੁ ਸਭੈ ਜਿਨ ਪੇ੍ਮ ਕੀਉ ਤਿਨ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਭੁ ਪਾਇਓ ॥ ੯ ॥ ੨੯ ॥ ਕਾਹੂ ਲੈ ਪਾਹਨ ਪੂਜ ਧਰੋ ਸਿਰ ਕਾਹੂ ਲੈ ਲਿੰਗੁ ਗਰੇ ਲਟਕਾਇਓ ॥ ਕਾਹੂ ਲਖਿਓ ਹਰਿ ਅਵਾਚੀ ਦਿਸਾ ਮੈ ਕਾਹੂ ਪਛਾਹ ਕੋ ਸੀਸ ਨਿਵਾਇਓ ॥ ਕੋਊ ਬੁਤਾਨ ਕੌ ਪੂਜਤ ਹੈ ਪਸੁ ਕੋਊ ਮਿਤਾ੍ਨ ਕੌ ਪੂਜਨ ਧਾਇਓ ॥ ਕੂਰ ਕਿ੍ਆ ਉਰਝਿਓ ਸਭ ਜਗ ਸੀ੍ ਭਗਵਾਨ ਕੋ ਭੇਦੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਓ ॥ ੧੦ ॥ ੩੦ ॥ 

_Kaha Bheo Deo Lochan Moondkai Baith Rahio Bak Dhyan Lagaeo, Bas Keo Bikhian So Baith Kai Aisay So Bais Bataeo, Saach Kaho Sun Leh Sabhai Jin Prem Keo Tin He Prabh Paeo, Kaho Lai Pahan Pooj Sir Kaho Lai Ling Garay Latkaeo, Kaho Lakheo Har Aavachi Disa Mai Kaho Ko Pachah Sis Nivaeo, Ko-ou Butaan Kou Poojat Hai Pso Ko-ou Mitran Kaou Poojan Dhaeo, Koor Kiria Orjheo Sabh Jag Sri Bhagwan Ko Bhayd Na Paa-eo._ 

What if you close your eyes and sit in meditation like a crane/heron; take ablutions in the seven seas- but this way you loose both this world and the next; if one continues to indulge in sinful things, he wastes his life; Let all listen to the truth I proclaim- only he who loves attains the God. Some worship the stone idol and other wear a lingam around their neck; some recognize Akal Purkh in south and others bow their heads to the west; some ignorant ones worship the images and others worship the dead; the entire world is engrossed in false rituals and none knows the mystery of the Divine. -----Guru Gobind Singh, Akal Ustit, D.G. Page, 14-15

He further points out on DG page 24 that artificial rituals like Hom Jag are useless and are not equal to devotion and Naam;

ਬਿਨ ਭਗਤ ਸਕਤ ਨਹੀ ਪਰਤ ਪਾਨ ॥ ਬਹੁ ਕਰਤ ਹੋਮ ਅਰ ਜੱਗ ਦਾਨ ॥ ਬਿਨ ਏਕ ਨਾਮ ਇਕ ਚਿੱਤ ਲੀਨ ॥ ਫੋਕਟੋ ਸਰਬ ਧਰਮਾ ਬਿਹੀਨ ॥ ੨੦ ॥ ੧੪੦ ॥ 

_Bin Bhagat Sakat Nhai Parat Paan, Boh Karat Hom Ur Jag Daan, Bin Ek Naam Ik Chit Leen, Fokto Sarb Dharma Baheen. _

Thou can not realize Akal Purkh with out power of devotion; many perform yajnas (Akhand Path) and give charities though; Except for placing the Name of Real One in heart, all other deeds are futile.

Thanks

Virinder S. Grewal
Williamston, MI


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 9, 2009)

Guru nanak ji gve us three Commands..
Kirt Karo..
Waand Chhako..
Naam Jappo.

ALL three show us the way to FIND GOD. God is IN HIS CREATION....God is WITHIN US all.

*Kirt Karo*..Honest labour..means no grabbing anyone else s property/cash/goods/job..buisness..land..
THIS means we FIND GOD..in all those others... OR we wouldn't have any compunction to ROB/CHEAT them !!
*
WAAND CHHAKO* is even more efficient in helping us FIND GOD. SHARING and CARING..for others...
Humans and animals...taking care of the Environment..planting trees...etc etc all come under Waand Chhako...DONT BE "  ISOLATIONIST.....DONT BE SELF GRADISING..DONT BE SELF SERVING...DONT BE SELF CENTRED...see ONLY ones self and un-see everybody else !!! Thus a Waand Chhako Khalsa will Never cut down a Fruit Tree so that the "neighbours children" stop irritating him by climbing it and eating its fruits !!..He will instead plant more fruit trees..like the famous John APPLESEED in USA.

*Naam japoo*..is not "idle mouthing/muttering" of the "name/Word"... its really about FOLLOWING HIS HUKM..remain in HIS STATE...Calm and serene under all circumstances...never double guess any other's intentions/mind....never proportion "blame" on others, cast aspersions, make accusations, do nindiya, chuglee, gossip...Practically SEE GOD IN ALL and make the adjustments to treat all as BROTHERS. Love thy Neighbour..Love thy Enemies..thy detractors..those seemingly agaisnt you...
Its easy to love the someone who agrees with you, praises you, the ideal YESMAN...try and love the OPPOSITE..the perpetual NO MAN..the always arguing man..the always disagreeable grumbler...

Guru nanak ji went to Bhai LALO..and refused to go to the Rich and Famous..the powerful Malik Bhago.
Guru nanak ji was ALONE..all the REST were with BHAGO !! Dont be afraid to be ALONE..because GOD IS ALSO "ALONE". EK Oangkaar !!!!:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sangat JI

Some can jump up and down, pull their hair out, punch the desk, eyes ready to pop out of their head, but the truth will never change.  What was true in the beginning is true now.  See God in everything and everyone.  God's is within and so is he around us.  To say God can't live here or there is limiting God, which is clearly contradicting, as God is the Infinite.  You can't put limits on the limitless.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 9, 2009)

Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji age 138:SearchGurbani.com ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ


ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਖੇਲ ਕਰਹਿ ਸਭਿ ਕਰਤੇ ਕਿਆ ਦੂਜਾ ਆਖਿ ਵਖਾਣੀਐ ॥ 
thoon aapae khael karehi sabh karathae kiaa dhoojaa aakh vakhaaneeai ||
You Yourself enact the entire play, O Creator. Why should we speak of any other?
  


ਜਿਚਰੁ ਤੇਰੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਤਿਚਰੁ ਜੋਤੀ ਵਿਚਿ ਤੂੰ ਬੋਲਹਿ ਵਿਣੁ ਜੋਤੀ ਕੋਈ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰਿਹੁ ਦਿਖਾ ਸਿਆਣੀਐ ॥ 
jichar thaeree joth thichar jothee vich thoon bolehi vin jothee koee kishh karihu dhikhaa siaaneeai ||
As long as Your Light is within the body, You speak through that Light. Without Your Light, who can do anything? Show me any such cleverness!
  


ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਦਰੀ ਆਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਇਕੋ ਸੁਘੜੁ ਸੁਜਾਣੀਐ ॥੨॥ 
naanak guramukh nadharee aaeiaa har eiko sugharr sujaaneeai ||2||
O Nanak, the Lord alone is Perfect and All-knowing; He is revealed to the Gurmukh. ||2||



Guru Angat Ang 138


----------



## Amarpal (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

This again a very thoughtful post from Virinder Ji, to which, I want to add.

One does not have to search for ‘The Sat’ any where. ‘The Sat’ is within you; it is ‘The Sat’ who is sustaining live with the living entity. This Virinder Singh Ji’s post also saying the same, in different words. 

The mind plays great role in our lives as mentioned in the post of Virinder Singh Ji. I also know that mind cannot be dissolved or *subdued*. I also know that mind can be made pure and in conformance with the teachings of Siri Guru Granth Sahib. 

As I understand, the word Mind has been used in Gurbani to donate the combination of functioning brain and its soft output. For my own understanding I consider it as the combination pf a process (functioning brain) and out put (the mind). The brain functions the way it is formatted based on the inputs received. This gives me the clue that conveys to me that it is the domain of the functioning brain where we can modify and produce the soft out put the way we want. This soft out put I refer to as mind. This way the mind becomes the subordinate entity to the functioning brain. 

How this can be achieved, I elaborate below.

To get over the mirage of Maya we have to learn to see through it and to avoid the conflicts of dualities we have infuse the teachings of Siri Guru Granth Sahib in the functioning of the brain.

The brain functions on Samskaras (which includes beliefs, values, the hierarchy of values and the consequent tendencies) and on Memory. Samskaras have the power to be selective on memory; that is Samskaras can use positive memory for forward action and past bad experiences for cautioning on forward action and even removing this caution if the cause for which the forward action is initiated is high in the hierarchy of values; people take forward action even when they know that they may loose their lives, because the cause for which the action is being taken is supported by value which ranks very high in hierarchy of values. 

The person, in our life, who has the maximum influence on the inculcating these Samskaras is ‘The Mother’. To produce Mint Grade Sikhs we have to educate our daughters, (would be mothers) in Sikhi and teach them how to pass these teaching to the children. In other words we have to train our girls in Sikhi and teach them how to format the child’s brain with the Samskaras that are in accordance with Sikhi. If Khalsa Panth is able to do this then we will be able to produce Sikhs that have spiritual mind.

True, *practice of the Sabd is the most excellent occupation*. This needs to be interpreted in the context of the life of a Sikh who has to be a house holder. While living the life of a house holder, no matter in which profession the Sikh is working, if all his actions are in accordance with the Teachings of the Siri Guru Granth Sahib e.g. truthful living, honest labour, total alertness, loyalty, honesty and so on-----. Then that also, as I understand, is living in accordance with Shabd. 

Incidentally, yesterday, I had posted my understanding of 1st Pauri of 7th Ashtapadee of Sukhmani Sahib. There I have elaborated a little on my understanding of ‘Naam’ and also what I understand from the saying ‘nearness of ‘The Sat’’. These two aspects are also part of Vininer Singh Ji's post under reference.

With this I close the post.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear Amar pal Ji,

Please accept my heart felt gratitude with your understanding the subject and further ernlightment.

Regards always.

Cordially,

Virinder


----------



## Amarpal (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear Virinder Singh Ji,

I am grateful to 'The Sat' who made my journey through this life such which educated me. 

With deep sense of gratitude from the depth of my heart and soul I say that all that I am is because of 'The Sat' and knowing you on this website is  a gift from 'The Sat.

With love and respect

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 10, 2009)

Grewal Tau ji thsi is a wonderful post ..and this made me remember a poem a close friend of mine had sent me in a birthday card : 

If By Bathing Daily, God Could Be Realised,
The Whales in the Deep Blue Sea would see God every Day.

If By Just Eating Vegetables God Could be Realised,
Herbivores would See God Everyday.

If Counting Rosaries Uncovered Him,
 Few people would have Seen Him

If bowing before Stone Images Unveiled Him,
Most people would have seen Him.

If abondoning One's wife would Summon God,
Would not Thousands be Eunuchs?

But I know How to find the Divine One...
He Can Only Be Realised
        BY DIVINE LOVE 

The writer of this poem which touched my heart is based in London, UK.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 10, 2009)

> Sangat JI
> 
> Some can jump up and down, pull their hair out, punch the desk, eyes ready to pop out of their head, but the truth will never change. What was true in the beginning is true now. See God in everything and everyone. God's is within and so is he around us. To say God can't live here or there is limiting God, which is clearly contradicting, as God is the Infinite. You can't put limits on the limitless.


In Asa Di Waar, there is a tuk that's fits vividly to what you've said.


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear Nephew Ji,

Guru Gobind Singh in Akal Ustit says the same;

Here Guru Gobind Singh removes all the doubts and duality between humanity; not only in between Amritdhari & Sehjdhari but between every one on this earth. 

*ਜਿਨ ਪੇ੍ਮ ਕੀਉ ਤਿਨ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਭੁ ਪਾਇਓ ॥*​
ਕਹਾ ਭਯੋ ਦੋਊ ਲੋਚਨ ਮੂੰਦਕੈ ਬੈਠਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਬਕ ਧਯਾਨ ਲਗਾਇਓ ॥ਬਾਸੁ ਕੀਓ ਬਿਖਿਆਨ ਸੋ ਬੈਠ ਕੈ ਐਸੇ ਹੀ ਐਸ ਸੁ ਬੈਸ ਬਤਾਇਓ *॥  ਸਾਚੁ ਕਹੌ ਸੁਨ ਲੇਹੁ ਸਭੈ ਜਿਨ ਪੇ੍ਮ ਕੀਉ ਤਿਨ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਭੁ ਪਾਇਓ ॥* ੯ ॥ ੨੯ ॥  ਕਾਹੂ ਲੈ ਪਾਹਨ ਪੂਜ ਧਰੋ ਸਿਰ ਕਾਹੂ ਲੈ ਲਿੰਗੁ ਗਰੇ ਲਟਕਾਇਓ ॥  ਕਾਹੂ ਲਖਿਓ ਹਰਿ ਅਵਾਚੀ ਦਿਸਾ ਮੈ ਕਾਹੂ ਪਛਾਹ ਕੋ ਸੀਸ ਨਿਵਾਇਓ ॥  ਕੋਊ ਬੁਤਾਨ ਕੌ ਪੂਜਤ ਹੈ ਪਸੁ ਕੋਊ ਮਿਤਾ੍ਨ ਕੌ ਪੂਜਨ ਧਾਇਓ ॥ ਕੂਰ ਕਿ੍ਆ ਉਰਝਿਓ ਸਭ ਜਗ ਸੀ੍ ਭਗਵਾਨ ਕੋ ਭੇਦੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਓ ॥ ੧੦ ॥ ੩੦ ॥                                                          
_Kaha Bhaeo Douo Lochan Moondkay Baith Rehio Bak Dhayan Lagaio, Baas Keo Bikhian Se Baith Ke Ais So Bais Bataio,Saach Kahou Sun Leh Sabhai Jin Prem Kio Tin He Prabh Paio.Kaho Lai Paahan Pooj Dharo Sir Kaho Lai Ling Latkaio. Kaho Lakhio Har Avchari Disa Mai Kaho Pacha Ko Sis Nivaio. Kouo Butaan Kaou Poojat Hai Paso Kaou Mitan Kaou Poojan Dhaio. Koor Kiria Ourjhio Sabh Jag Siri Bhagvan Ko Bhed Na Paeio._

What if you close your eyes and sit in meditation like a crane/heron; take ablutions in the seven seas- but this way you loose both this world and the next; if one continues to indulge in sinful things, he wastes his life; Let all listen to the truth I proclaim-* only he who loves attains the God.*  Some worship the stone idol and other wear a lingam around their neck; some recognize God in the south and others bow their heads to the west; some ignorant ones worship the images and others worship the dead; the entire world is engrossed in false rituals and none knows the mystery of the Divine.                       -----Guru Gobind Singh, Akal Ustit, D.G. Page, 14-15

Uncle Virinder


----------



## pk70 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Each and every post above deserves special appreciation for the respectful posters for focusing on Him and His whereabouts by ignoring some convictions we make at hearsay. Now one question as it is honked in the title of the thread still is half answered. If anyone is interested, should read Guru Nanak since it’s is given by our Glorious Guru by going into detail. I cannot just put here in short but I promise to post a thread about it, then you will love all above posts more passionately. The name of the thread will be “unlocking the house of Almighty”, I am little down, please wait. Thanks.*


----------

